# Sticky  AQUARACER 500M CLUB



## Miltosk

I really like my Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m watch and felt like creating a thread for those of us who own this beautiful watch 
Feel free to share your photos ;-)


----------



## G26okie

Here's my beauty.









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Miltosk

Very nice 
Can i post pictures through my iPhone?
How do you like the ceramic bezel?
I bought the one with the rubber bezel (2009 version) a month ago because i preferred its more chunky look..
Have any problems come up with yours?


----------



## kjse7en

I'm IN! Thanks for creating this thread.

Happy to share...

































Cheers :-d
KJ


----------



## Miltosk

Here are some pictures of mine


----------



## kjse7en

Very nice. Tough and solid. I'm still wondering why have TAG dropped the sapphire caseback for the new 500m ceramic. But this only makes the 2009-2011 model even more attractive! ;-)


----------



## Miltosk

kjse7en said:


> Very nice. Tough and solid. I'm still wondering why have TAG dropped the sapphire caseback for the new 500m ceramic. But this only makes the 2009-2011 model even more attractive! ;-)


I was wondering about the same thing
Actually the absense of an open case back from the new model made me choose the 2009-2011 one


----------



## kjse7en

Miltosk said:


> I was wondering about the same thing
> Actually the absense of an open case back from the new model made me choose the 2009-2011 one


Interesting! I agree that sapphire caseback sometimes does really become the deal-breaker.

Apart from movement (mechanical vs quartz), usually size of the watch is the deal-breaker for me. Though I'm also liking the 2009-2011 model, the size is just a little on the large side for me.

It's because of different preferences we buyers have that have made the market flooded with variety of watches, which all together makes the watch environment very Colorful...!

Very eager to see more members into this AR 500M club, regardless of model year. Let's flood this thread with pictures! :-!

Cheers
KJ


----------



## Miltosk

kjse7en said:


> Interesting! I agree that sapphire caseback sometimes does really become the deal-breaker.
> 
> Apart from movement (mechanical vs quartz), usually size of the watch is the deal-breaker for me. Though I'm also liking the 2009-2011 model, the size is just a little on the large side for me.
> 
> It's because of different preferences we buyers have that have made the market flooded with variety of watches, which all together makes the watch environment very Colorful...!
> 
> Very eager to see more members into this AR 500M club, regardless of model year. Let's flood this thread with pictures! :-!
> 
> Cheers
> KJ


You are absolutely right about the wide variety of watches offered in the market 
Yes lets flood it with pictures 
I see that you have a rubber strap on your watch.. Do you like it? I was thinking of buying one for mine as well. Do you think it is worth it?


----------



## Miltosk

The luminescent hands!
Has anyone noticed that the triangle in the rotating bezel does not line up exactly with the 12 hour line indicator?


----------



## kjse7en

Miltosk said:


> You are absolutely right about the wide variety of watches offered in the market
> Yes lets flood it with pictures
> I see that you have a rubber strap on your watch.. Do you like it? I was thinking of buying one for mine as well. Do you think it is worth it?


Yes absolutely loving the OEM strap! I have a thread on my new AR. Actually i bought in bracelet, and at the same purchase bundled in the OEM strap + clasp. I'm very much (if not obsess) a strap/clasp guy and bracelet is just for nicer occasion.

IMHO, TAG is the only watch company that engineer (if I may say) the best rubber strap that fits so nicely to the dedicated watch. The design, material, fit and finish of the rubber strap is just top notch. Deployant clasp is also another work of delicate engineering - seamless enclosure. These live up to their standing as leader in luxury sports watch.

So if I like it or worth it? I'd say go for it man


----------



## Miltosk

KJ do you also have a bracelet for your watch?


----------



## Miltosk

kjse7en said:


> Yes absolutely loving the OEM strap! I have a thread on my new AR. Actually i bought in bracelet, and at the same purchase bundled in the OEM strap + clasp. I'm very much (if not obsess) a strap/clasp guy and bracelet is just for nicer occasion.
> 
> IMHO, TAG is the only watch company that engineer (if I may say) the best rubber strap that fits so nicely to the dedicated watch. The design, material, fit and finish of the rubber strap is just top notch. Deployant clasp is also another work of delicate engineering - seamless enclosure. These live up to their standing as leader in luxury sports watch.
> 
> So if I like it or worth it? I'd say go for it man


Haha you answered my second question as well 
Well I will probably by one then 
I really like the OEM strap of the 2009 edition because of the metal parts in the two ends that "touch" the case of the watch


----------



## Miltosk

The parts that have the "500M" engraved on them


----------



## O'Reilly




----------



## Miltosk

O'Reilly said:


> View attachment 1090518


Very nice watch 
Isn't the blue colour great?


----------



## NCsmky

Here's my 500m AR.





















Sent from the Paleolithic Period via etchings on my cave's wall.


----------



## O'Reilly

Thank you...and the blue is beautiful indeed! One of my favorite watches.


----------



## Miltosk

O'Reilly said:


> Thank you...and the blue is beautiful indeed! One of my favorite watches.


It is unique )
Does the triangle in the bezel line up perfectly with the 12 hour sign on the dial on your watch?


----------



## wilfreb

if the new ceramic model was at least 43mm and had the transparent caseback i would buy one in a heartbeat, otherwise i still love my original 500M very much.


----------



## Miltosk

wilfreb said:


> if the new ceramic model was at least 43mm and had the transparent caseback i would buy one in a heartbeat, otherwise i still love my original 500M very much.


Totally agree with you wilfreb. 
The two reasons why i chose the 2009 model 3 weeks ago


----------



## kjse7en

Good morning sunshine


----------



## jokr82

I am In!!

It´s Aquaracer, It´s 500m, but it´s cronograph May I Join?







Cheers Fellas!!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## jaw

My turn, new member to Tag as of this watch.


----------



## chadcs8972




----------



## Miltosk

Of course you may great watch


----------



## Watch OCD




----------



## kjse7en

jokr82 said:


>


Very sharp and beautiful!!


----------



## kjse7en

Watch OCD said:


>


Always love AR in rubber strap. The OEM rubber straps are just one of the best in the industry!

By the way, curious, is the strap 22mm at lug and 18mm at deployant?


----------



## Watch OCD

i am also a fan of this particular OEM rubber...it was the deal maker for me.
u are correct the strap is 22mm at lugs and 18 mm at clasp


----------



## jokr82

Cheers mate!


----------



## RDK

Here's my AR 500M..
I have to take some nicer photos. Despite owning several watches I can't seem to find time for it 







Cheers,
Rob


----------



## audz95

Up for grabs if interested.
Ti version...
Omega diver strap:







TAG strap:


----------



## dantealb

Hi Dears
My Aquaracer 500 Quartz Orange and my Aquaracer 500 Calibre 16 Automatic. Both are awesome!


----------



## CristiT

Sorry to intrude on your thread but I need to ask you something.
I am looking for an Aquaracer 500 or 300 and I wish to know if you are really using these models as dive watches, not only desk divers!?


----------



## Snoweagle

CristiT said:


> Sorry to intrude on your thread but I need to ask you something.
> I am looking for an Aquaracer 500 or 300 and I wish to know if you are really using these models as dive watches, not only desk divers!?


I love dive watches but don't dive at all. So I just get the 300m model which is good enough.


----------



## ck1109

Here's mine:

On the metal bracelet:










On a distressed leather strap:


----------



## ck1109

CristiT said:


> Sorry to intrude on your thread but I need to ask you something.
> I am looking for an Aquaracer 500 or 300 and I wish to know if you are really using these models as dive watches, not only desk divers!?


I've used mine for swimming underwater and snorkeling multiple times, but not for real dives.


----------



## audz95

Bump for more pics!


----------



## badams118

Any lume shots of the ceramic?


----------



## kjse7en

badams118 said:


> Any lume shots of the ceramic?


Here's one. Sorry for bad quality I took from cell camera


----------



## samsdad

CristiT said:


> Sorry to intrude on your thread but I need to ask you something.
> I am looking for an Aquaracer 500 or 300 and I wish to know if you are really using these models as dive watches, not only desk divers!?


I have an automatic silver faced chronograph all stainless for sale... Pm me for pics and price.


----------



## jacorn7

Just ordered the new black Ceramic on bracelet from Jomashop for 1850 today on sale. Can't wait to get it Saturday. Will post pictures.


----------



## Watch OCD

CristiT said:


> Sorry to intrude on your thread but I need to ask you something.
> I am looking for an Aquaracer 500 or 300 and I wish to know if you are really using these models as dive watches, not only desk divers!?


never used for real dives....but regular swim in the sea/pool, snorkeling....so 300 or 500 doesnt matter to me....i chose a 500 cuz i liked it more aesthetically.
although if you wanna use it for real dives...take the 500 just to be sure


----------



## Watch OCD

jacorn7 said:


> Just ordered the new black Ceramic on bracelet from Jomashop for 1850 today on sale. Can't wait to get it Saturday. Will post pictures.


waiting for the pictures


----------



## 3zero7

hola!


----------



## Skitalets

I bought an Aquaracer today after picking up a lady Aquaracer for my wife and really liking the design. Will post his/hers pics eventually. 




























I was not previously all that interested in non-Monaco Tags but really like the redesigned 500m line!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## Skitalets

I love my Aquaracer on NATO! Looks better than the other divers I've seen in person on NATO (my SMP, Subs owned by others). I think it's the ceramic bezel.


----------



## audz95

^ Suggest putting it on an isofrane strap as well...luxury/sport/utility look. I had my Ti ceramic on my omega isofrane all the time.


----------



## Monocrom

Anyone have a pic. of the current 500M model with the caseback off? Would love to see the decorated movement inside.


----------



## Skitalets

audz95 said:


> ^ Suggest putting it on an isofrane strap as well...luxury/sport/utility look. I had my Ti ceramic on my omega isofrane all the time.


I actually have the OEM rubber strap/deployment on order through my AD. That was one of my favorite combos with my SMP and I liked the all-black Aquaracer on that strap in the store. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Monocrom said:


> Anyone have a pic. of the current 500M model with the caseback off? Would love to see the decorated movement inside.


Its not decorated. pretty plain. not the same as the prior 500m looks wise.


----------



## Monocrom

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Its not decorated. pretty plain. not the same as the prior 500m looks wise.


:-(

Sorry to hear that. Is it completely Plain Jane, or is there a bit of something that looks nice?


----------



## Tagdevil

Hi all, I am a brand new owner of a Tag Aquaracer Calibre 5 500m and I just had my bubble burst when I just read about the screw in crown problem. I just bought it today and have the WAJ2110.BA0870. Is it a problem for this model? I got it from Jared and will return it tomorrow if this is a consistent and recurring issue with many here. Please give me some advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## Monocrom

Tagdevil said:


> Hi all, I am a brand new owner of a Tag Aquaracer Calibre 5 500m and I just had my bubble burst when I just read about the screw in crown problem. I just bought it today and have the WAJ2110.BA0870. Is it a problem for this model? I got it from Jared and will return it tomorrow if this is a consistent and recurring issue with many here. Please give me some advice. Much appreciated.


Good news! Although there was an issue with some 500M models (previous version, not current one), TAG Heuer now fully covers it under warranty. If the crown does develop such an issue on your example, just contact TAG Heuer. If you love the watch, I'd say keep it. If you just feel it's not quite right for you, return it. But don't let the possibility of a crown issue be the sole reason for returning a watch that really appeals to you.


----------



## Tagdevil

That is good but I've read the stories of people sending it back for weeks to be repaired and, on many occasions, multiple times. I never owned a high-end watch like this before but I'd completetly expect it to be bulletproof. Do they now have a fix so that if it goes back for repair they replace it with a stronger part so that the issue doesn't reoccur? I'm really concerned about this and reliability is most important to me even though I love the watch and it is right for me. I don't want a sub-standard item when I expect excellence.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Blunderact

Monocrom said:


> Good news! Although there was an issue with some 500M models (previous version, not current one), TAG Heuer now fully covers it under warranty. If the crown does develop such an issue on your example, just contact TAG Heuer. If you love the watch, I'd say keep it. If you just feel it's not quite right for you, return it. But don't let the possibility of a crown issue be the sole reason for returning a watch that really appeals to you.


This is great!!! Can you give us the web site so that we could show to our local service ?

Blunderact


----------



## Blunderact

Here is mine ..CASE:Grade 2 titanium coated with titanium carbide










Blunderact


----------



## Monocrom

Tagdevil said:


> That is good but I've read the stories of people sending it back for weeks to be repaired and, on many occasions, multiple times. I never owned a high-end watch like this before but I'd completetly expect it to be bulletproof. Do they now have a fix so that if it goes back for repair they replace it with a stronger part so that the issue doesn't reoccur? I'm really concerned about this and reliability is most important to me even though I love the watch and it is right for me. I don't want a sub-standard item when I expect excellence.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Servicing of luxury watches from different brands realistically usually takes a few weeks anyway. (Regardless of what the issue might be.) So that's across the board. Personally, I've never heard of individuals having to return their 500Ms on multiple occasions to get the same problem fixed over and over and over again. It's true that dive watches generally have a reputation for better durability compared to other types of watches. But one thing you learn with this hobby is that when you go up even further in price tiers compared to TAG Heuer, one of the things you don't get is increased durability. If anything, many of those watches that cost as much as a nice house; are more fragile than a $85 quartz dive watch or a sub-$200 mechanical dive watch. The 500M doesn't have a reputation for being fragile. But keep in mind that durability is not one of the things you get when you pay a large premium for a higher end watch. Patek Philippe makes excellent timepieces. But durability is not even remotely a strong suit with their watches.

TAG Heuer will fix your watch if an issue develops. But I'm not privy to the details of the repair procedure they go through.


----------



## Monocrom

Blunderact said:


> This is great!!! Can you give us the web site so that we could show to our local service ?
> 
> Blunderact


I first heard about TAG Heuer reversing company policy and covering the fix, right here on WUS. I might be mistaken, but I believe it was Eeeb who first reported the good news.

Also, looks like you own the new model 500M. Not sure if the warranty-covered repair applies to the new version. Haven't heard of crown issues with that one.


----------



## Tagdevil

Monocrom said:


> Servicing of luxury watches from different brands realistically usually takes a few weeks anyway. (Regardless of what the issue might be.) So that's across the board. Personally, I've never heard of individuals having to return their 500Ms on multiple occasions to get the same problem fixed over and over and over again. It's true that dive watches generally have a reputation for better durability compared to other types of watches. But one thing you learn with this hobby is that when you go up even further in price tiers compared to TAG Heuer, one of the things you don't get is increased durability. If anything, many of those watches that cost as much as a nice house; are more fragile than a $85 quartz dive watch or a sub-$200 mechanical dive watch. The 500M doesn't have a reputation for being fragile. But keep in mind that durability is not one of the things you get when you pay a large premium for a higher end watch. Patek Philippe makes excellent timepieces. But durability is not even remotely a strong suit with their watches.
> 
> TAG Heuer will fix your watch if an issue develops. But I'm not privy to the details of the repair procedure they go through.


Honestly, I find this very disappointing. I have a much higher expectation for something that I want to last a lifetime and be able to hand down to my children. I should have done more homework. Thanks for your guidance and honestly.


----------



## audz95

Ti with omega isofrane...


----------



## Blunderact

audz95 said:


> Ti with omega isofrane...
> 
> View attachment 1165003
> 
> 
> View attachment 1165005


I think I need that strap. The tag strap looks bulky. The the rubber strap and the lugs protrudes.

Blunderact


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

Blunderact said:


> I think I need that strap. The tag strap looks bulky. The the rubber strap and the lugs protrudes.
> 
> Blunderact


Guys, those stock tag straps on this one, even though they have a traditional clasp, it looks like the entire thing can be adjusted however much you want by sliding up or down the end of the strap- easily, without tools, or even while on your wrist?

They have an enlargeable photo of it here- wak2180.ft6027 Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic 500M Calibre 5 Mens Watch
and it looks like there is overlap. Probably what makes it a little more bulky, but I've been looking for a strap like this, with on the fly micro adjustability. No chance tag sells that on its own huh, or how I'd find it? The watch itself looks incredible, wish I could swing one & just get the strap with it.


----------



## badams118

Any AD can order the strap & clasp separately.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

^THanks. I read that someone in this thread ordered theirs from jared, so i called the closest one here & asked what it'd take to get one. I'm guessing nothing short of a few hundred dollars, but she said she'll let me know exactly tomorrow so i'll find out.



kjse7en said:


> Good morning sunshine
> 
> View attachment 1091974


What exactly are the numbers in the bezel, just exposed Ti where there is no ceramic, or painted gray? So, so nice.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

most like 400-500 with the clasp


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

Wouldn't surprise me. I was figuring at a minimum $350 just based on what oris charges for something similar. Even that is too high a percentage of the cost of the entire watch itself. Thanks for tempering my expectations. still doesn't hurt to find out, except just a little when she screams in my face. The hear hole part of my face, through the phone, when I tell her "no" please don't order it for me. A furniture guy just did that to me monday, except he laughed- that amused "oh wow you actually wasted my 5min calling you" laugh.

I just hate that it's taking more work on their part than I thought it would- she called back just to _update _me that it will take an additional day or two to find out how much.


----------



## wilfreb

new pics of my awesome Aquaracer


----------



## RodWatch

Very nice watches!


----------



## wilfreb

some new pics of my beloved 500M





and this is the main feature that the new Aquaracer is totally missing, this is too awesome to give up, a transparent caseback.





cheers...


----------



## Skitalets

wilfreb said:


> some new pics of my beloved 500M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the main feature that the new Aquaracer is totally missing, this is too awesome to give up, a transparent caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers...


I have the new iteration of the 500M, and I also wish they'd kept the caseback and the orange second hand/lettering. In every other way I appreciate the subtlety of the newer model.

I bet the caseback thing was about size, though. The new AR is very thin for a 500M WR watch--not much different than my SMP.


----------



## Monocrom

I know I'm in the minority on this, but I prefer the solid caseback on the new model. I love seeing a display back on certain watches. But a dive watch designed to be used hard? Not so much.

Really wish Omega hadn't gone with a display caseback on the current iteration of the PO.


----------



## Blunderact

The clear case back looks bad for a watch that has small movement in relation to the diameter of the case. It will only show that the inside of the case has big empty space or the movement was not really meant for that casing. 

Blunderact


----------



## wilfreb




----------



## Little Squid

My two favourites from today's photo shoot.


----------



## kastkr




----------



## tysonmax




----------



## Twofaston2

Where's the love for the blue?! In my opinion this is the most casual version. The black is timeless, but when I saw this one...I even wear this with basketball shorts and a t-shirt sometimes. The blue is just a fun color, and although smaller than what I normally wear, this watch is makes up for in comfort and class. I guess the best part of this blue model to me is...it doesn't scream "hey! Look at me and my tag heuer!" This has a subtle casualness about it.


----------



## dantealb

Dear sirs
My new toy, Aquaracer 500 Titanium Black Automatic with rubber strap. I´m very happy with it.

Cheers!!! :-!


----------



## Snoweagle

dantealb said:


> Dear sirs
> My new toy, Aquaracer 500 Titanium Black Automatic with rubber strap. I´m very happy with it.
> 
> Cheers!!! :-!


Very nice!! Initially wanted to get this but it's way over my budget, so just settled for the 300m WAN2110.


----------



## sir charles




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

please delete the above photo. very poor taste.


----------



## Monocrom

Why not wrap a TAG Heuer around a foot. No sillier than wrapping one around a fist, as if it's an improvised pair of brass-knuckles.


----------



## shnjb

These movements are not meant to be seen and as such I am glad they're making closed casebacks.


----------



## mauayala

Hello everyone. I recently bought this amazing Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M (WAJ1112). A friend of mine told me he saw some fake ones and I started to wonder since I did not get a box or paperwork. I did not buy it from a store, I bought it from a seller on eBay.
The watch feels VERY GOOD in my wrist, and has some weight to it but not too much to be too heavy. I looked at it with a magnifying glass and everything looks perfect. I pulled out the crown to see if there was anything suspicious about it and nothing. The bezel has 120 clicks for a full rotation. The luminosity of the watch at night is awesome. I just had to open it up. I really was expecting something very sophisticated such as turning pieces and what not, but everything to see that it has a very, VERY simple chip inside (See photo). It has a Battery branded "Renata Swiss Made" and the Movement is a Seven 7 Jewels Swiss Made V8. What do you guys think. Is this authentic? (I blurred out the Serial no.)


----------



## shnjb

mauayala said:


> Hello everyone. I recently bought this amazing Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M (WAJ1112). A friend of mine told me he saw some fake ones and I started to wonder since I did not get a box or paperwork. I did not buy it from a store, I bought it from a seller on eBay.
> The watch feels VERY GOOD in my wrist, and has some weight to it but not too much to be too heavy. I looked at it with a magnifying glass and everything looks perfect. I pulled out the crown to see if there was anything suspicious about it and nothing. The bezel has 120 clicks for a full rotation. The luminosity of the watch at night is awesome. I just had to open it up. I really was expecting something very sophisticated such as turning pieces and what not, but everything to see that it has a very, VERY simple chip inside (See photo). It has a Battery branded "Renata Swiss Made" and the Movement is a Seven 7 Jewels Swiss Made V8. What do you guys think. Is this authentic? (I blurred out the Serial no.)
> View attachment 1221259
> View attachment 1221260
> View attachment 1221261
> View attachment 1221262
> View attachment 1221263
> View attachment 1221264
> View attachment 1221265


While it is possible that this is a very accurate replica watch, it is probably a genuine one if everything looks flawless.


----------



## Miltosk

More than 5 months have passed since I purchased the watch and I am still in love with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Miltosk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mauayala

It really is an amazing piece. Most people who see it on me tell me they love it. I first wanted the Black Faced one, but I think I liked the blue one over time better...



Miltosk said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 5 months have passed since I purchased the watch and I am still in love with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wilfreb




----------



## LHL

This is my watch the I purchased as soon as it was released in 2011 and still loving it.


----------



## kimjmoon

Wisconsin Proud said:


>


I am getting ready to pull the trigger on this very timepiece and Im concerned that the "in your face" look of it may become tiresome and too loud over time for more than a very casual occasion....your thoughts?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Due to the size at 41mm, it really isn't an in your face watch. I find it to be a good "tweener" watch - not too casual and not overly dressy, but somewhere in between.

Goes great with jeans and a business casual environment.

Its an iconic look made popular by Rolex and the design has lasted decades. thats something to be said about the overall look.


----------



## kimjmoon

By saying in your face, I was referring to the fact that it is certainly noticeable! Im sure that's one of the reasons Im drawn to it! Mainly I need a timepiece that has a two tone bracelet and as far as I can find out, Tag is one of a few companies that apply a 20 micron plating on there gold. I would love a Rolex Yachtmaster that looks the same, but its 4 times the price! of course, it does have solid gold links.


----------



## Skitalets

I love my Aquaracer (black ceramic) but I don't like the fact that they didn't even plate the backs of the center links. Not a fan of plated two tone -- it is in your face so unlike with totally gold-tone watches (which can be quite subtle), I think you should either go solid gold or not at all. The blue stainless steel looks much better IMHO.


----------



## kyodo

hey there guys, just wanna ask regarding the issue about the new Aqua racer models, i heard alot of issues regarding its power reserve and crown. Should i be worried? because im planning to buy the wak2120 model soon. I want my first watch bought by my own savings to last for atleast 10 or more years


----------



## Monocrom

kyodo said:


> hey there guys, just wanna ask regarding the issue about the new Aqua racer models, i heard alot of issues regarding its power reserve and crown. Should i be worried? because im planning to buy the wak2120 model soon. I want my first watch bought by my own savings to last for atleast 10 or more years


Welcome to WUS.

Crown issues were mainly prevalent on the older 500M. No issues reported on the newer version.

TAG Heuer was a bit slow to recognize the issue, but did step up and now covers crown issues on the older 500M; under warranty. As for stopping, sporadic reports at best. If you have your heart set on any watch, I recommend researching the Hell out of it before pulling the trigger. With regards to those two issues you've mentioned, don't let them stop you from buying an Aquaracer if you really want one.


----------



## kyodo

Monocrom said:


> Welcome to WUS.
> 
> Crown issues were mainly prevalent on the older 500M. No issues reported on the newer version.
> 
> TAG Heuer was a bit slow to recognize the issue, but did step up and now covers crown issues on the older 500M; under warranty. As for stopping, sporadic reports at best. If you have your heart set on any watch, I recommend researching the Hell out of it before pulling the trigger. With regards to those two issues you've mentioned, don't let them stop you from buying an Aquaracer if you really want one.


thanks for the clarification bro, i have 2 days more to decide before i hit the trigger button


----------



## Indie any

Hey guys. Deciding between the new ceramic bezel and the previous generation (rubber bezel). I can probably pick up the older model significantly cheaper at the TAG outlet store.

to those who own both- which would you recommend in terms of build, comfort, etc?


----------



## Rachdanon

Indie any said:


> Hey guys. Deciding between the new ceramic bezel and the previous generation (rubber bezel). I can probably pick up the older model significantly cheaper at the TAG outlet store.
> 
> to those who own both- which would you recommend in terms of build, comfort, etc?


I think you'll find few that own both. I own the rubber bezel. For sure ceramic build-wise is way better than rubber, comfort I doubt you'll find much of a difference. Looks wise, IMO the rubber bezel is da bomb! Super unique and great looking. If you're thinking of a watch that you can hold on to for a life time, errr I don't think the rubber bezel fits the bill, unless you can live with portions wearing out over time maybe 10 years who knows....but ceramic will theoretically outlive you.


----------



## Monocrom

Rachdanon said:


> I think you'll find few that own both. I own the rubber bezel. For sure ceramic build-wise is way better than rubber, comfort I doubt you'll find much of a difference. Looks wise, IMO the rubber bezel is da bomb! Super unique and great looking. If you're thinking of a watch that you can hold on to for a life time, errr I don't think the rubber bezel fits the bill, unless you can live with portions wearing out over time maybe 10 years who knows....*but ceramic* *will theoretically outlive you*.


Unless it takes a hard enough hit to crack or break it entirely. Unlike an aluminum bezel, a deep scratch on a ceramic one can easily migrate over time and get worse. Possibly leading to a break. If your watch has been discontinued for years, good luck getting a replacement ceramic bezel. And even if you do, no guarantees that one won't crack or break too.

Honestly, neither rubber nor ceramic is appropriate for use as a bezel insert. But unlike rubber, ceramic has absolutely no give to it at all. Yeah, some of the older 500Ms suffered from crown issues. But since TAG Heuer now covers that under warranty, it's easily fixed if encountered. Also, no one will mistake the older 500M for anything else out there. The newer one looks a bit too much like the current 300M.

When your two choices are rubber or ceramic as a bezel material on a watch you want to last, rubber gets the nod.


----------



## Rachdanon

^ I'm unlikely to hit ceramic that hard, true failure is not ductile i.e. brittle but I've got more confidence in it than rubber that can just degrade by exposure to the elements, crack etc. And the rubber is like 1 to 2 mm only. I know because mine is getting fixed under warranty for premature "failure" though mine's likely workmanship related. But the thinness of it doesnt instill confidence in me.

Agree with you on the ceramic looking like the 300m or _____(add Sub, seamaster etc). I feel unique wearing mine.


----------



## Blunderact

My ceramic tag was tested pretty hard. I stumbled and fell down hard against a light post. Knocked me out in a few seconds. My left wrist had contusion and bruised near the watch. The bezel titanium covered with titanium carbide had scratches BUT the ceramic bezel was perfect without scratches!!!



















Blunderact


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

ouch.......glad youre OK


----------



## drunken monkey

isn't it strange how real life experiences tend to disprove "theories" that people who do not have the watch seem to proclaim.

Anyway.
Hope it wasn't too bad a fall. Hey, now your watch has character.


----------



## Monocrom

Wisconsin Proud said:


> ouch.......glad youre OK


+1

Good to hear you weren't badly hurt.


----------



## kyodo

Hi, would just like to ask if the previous issues of the aquaracer 500m is solved(crown)? Because im planning to buy the ceramic version tomorrow thanksss


----------



## Monocrom

kyodo said:


> Hi, would just like to ask if the previous issues of the aquaracer 500m is solved(crown)? Because im planning to buy the ceramic version tomorrow thanksss


Haven't seen any posts regarding crown issues with the new 500M. Don't let an issue that popped up on the old version stop you from getting the new one.


----------



## Blunderact

Wisconsin Proud said:


> ouch.......glad youre OK


I am okay. Thanks. I just had a bruised ego


----------



## Blunderact

drunken monkey said:


> isn't it strange how real life experiences tend to disprove "theories" that people who do not have the watch seem to proclaim.
> 
> Anyway.
> Hope it wasn't too bad a fall. Hey, now your watch has character.


No bone fractures. Just contusions black and blue on the shoulder and wrist. The watch protected my wrist in fact.;-);-) I was surprised too. I never thought that that ceramic could withstand the impact. And of course, the first thing I check after the fall is my watch :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Blunderact

Monocrom said:


> +1
> 
> Good to hear you weren't badly hurt.


Thanks.


----------



## Richerson

Blunderact said:


> My ceramic tag was tested pretty hard. I stumbled and fell down hard against a light post. Knocked me out in a few seconds. My left wrist had contusion and bruised near the watch. The bezel titanium covered with titanium carbide had scratches BUT the ceramic bezel was perfect without scratches!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blunderact


Glad you are ok, I think It gives the watch character


----------



## mususk266

my blue aquaracer was bought in january 2012 new with international warranty and so on but the crown issue manifested allright despite the warnings from the fellows watchuseek members, the watch just now is unusable, the romanian tag heuer representative said that the crown issue is not covered by the international warranty, shame on i say shame on...


----------



## Monocrom

mususk266 said:


> my blue aquaracer was bought in january 2012 new with international warranty and so on but the crown issue manifested allright despite the warnings from the fellows watchuseek members, the watch just now is unusable, the romanian tag heuer representative said that the crown issue is not covered by the international warranty, shame on i say shame on...


Contact TAG Heuer directly. It should be covered. At one point it wasn't. Most likely, the representative is just ignorant about the change in policy regarding the older 500M.


----------



## mususk266

on the tag web site theres no direct contact just the romanian ''galt'' representative, im tired of this s.it, its my first and my last tag, on the long run tag is the only one losing, i can shift my focus to other manufacturers, tag is just bleeding clients.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

mususk266 said:


> on the tag web site theres no direct contact just the romanian ''galt'' representative, im tired of this s.it, its my first and my last tag, on the long run tag is the only one losing, i can shift my focus to other manufacturers, tag is just bleeding clients.


The factory has made the decision to cover it despite what any TAG rep believes. get your facts straight.


----------



## Rachdanon

Pm Eeeb the moderator, I think he can help with an email.


----------



## jeffgo888

I have to ADMIT....this WAK2120 one owned by Wisconsin made me go " HOLY ***T!...LOL....its a superb look...elegant..classy...sporty..and most of all, unique....
Im getting ready to pull the trigger on this one....I knew I shouldnt have browsed the forums


----------



## jokr82

One MOre!


----------



## Zealot

A shot of mine =)


----------



## bulinel

Monocrom said:


> Welcome to WUS.
> 
> Crown issues were mainly prevalent on the older 500M. No issues reported on the newer version.
> 
> TAG Heuer was a bit slow to recognize the issue, but did step up and now covers crown issues on the older 500M; under warranty. As for stopping, sporadic reports at best. If you have your heart set on any watch, I recommend researching the Hell out of it before pulling the trigger. With regards to those two issues you've mentioned, don't let them stop you from buying an Aquaracer if you really want one.


Monocrom,
I must say that the crown issue can be a show stopper for many. As *mususk266* said, for some it is difficult to send the watch for warranty. If it is broken, it is for good or for a big period of time. and you cannot buy a watch having in mind that at some point will broke. Have you ever heard of cases with the new ceramic model? At least one? did they change something in it to fix this issue?

musuk266,

what model do you have? it is the new ceramic model or the old one?

I am hopping that they fixed it in the ceramic model. I want to be sure before I buy it.

Thanks


----------



## mususk266

i have the 500m blue aquaracer with the rubberized bezel and the date at 9 o clock.


----------



## Monocrom

Once again, never heard of that issue cropping up on the new model 500M. Clearly, TAG Heuer must have changed something in order to make the new model more durable in that regard than the older one.


----------



## Blunderact

bulinel said:


> Monocrom,
> I must say that the crown issue can be a show stopper for many. As *mususk266* said, for some it is difficult to send the watch for warranty. If it is broken, it is for good or for a big period of time. and you cannot buy a watch having in mind that at some point will broke. Have you ever heard of cases with the new ceramic model? At least one? did they change something in it to fix this issue?
> 
> musuk266,
> 
> what model do you have? it is the new ceramic model or the old one?
> 
> I am hopping that they fixed it in the ceramic model. I want to be sure before I buy it.
> 
> Thanks


I have the ceramic. Time keeping is bad. Crown is fine.










Blunderact


----------



## mususk266

my aquaracer keep the time very good, within cosc stantard, currently the watch is at the romanian tag heuer "Galt" representative and they charged me with a little more than 250 euros for repairing the crown, i said go for it with the repair having to pay when the watch will be delivered to me end of november as they said, im not happy with that, is not for the money, i understood from this forum, other guys had the watches repaired at the tag heuer expenses, why didnt can i? 

as i said before, on the official tag site theres no direct contact, only the adress of the romanian galt representant. its a shame.


----------



## momojoe

Hello there, I bought a aquaracer 500m blue few months ago and I found out that the bezel can be turned easily.
I'm afraid and worried that the spring might become loose some how. Any idea what could be the cause ?
Another thing, The bezel 60(a dot) suppose to be at the centre with my 12 o clock. but the bezel dot seems to sway a little bit to the left or right.
Please help.


----------



## Monocrom

Centering the lume pip properly should be an easy fix for any local independent watchmaker. Though if you bought it at a TAG Heuer AD, go back and ask that they take care of it for you. And I don't mean sending it in and making you wait weeks to get it back.


----------



## Blunderact

momojoe said:


> Hello there, I bought a aquaracer 500m blue few months ago and I found out that the bezel can be turned easily.
> I'm afraid and worried that the spring might become loose some how. Any idea what could be the cause ?
> Another thing, The bezel 60(a dot) suppose to be at the centre with my 12 o clock. but the bezel dot seems to sway a little bit to the left or right.
> Please help.
> View attachment 1259856


If you look at my earlier post (3 post away), the dot at bezel 60 is not aligned too. The bezel turns easily. Sometimes the bezel turns 10 to 15 degrees without me noticing it.

And to get even with their lousy after sales service, lets post these comments in every forum we join to warn others or let tag know how dissatisfied we are.

Blunderact


----------



## RDK

momojoe said:


> Hello there, I bought a aquaracer 500m blue few months ago and I found out that the bezel can be turned easily.
> I'm afraid and worried that the spring might become loose some how. Any idea what could be the cause ?
> Another thing, The bezel 60(a dot) suppose to be at the centre with my 12 o clock. but the bezel dot seems to sway a little bit to the left or right.
> Please help.
> View attachment 1259856


Turn the bezel one more click CCW, the 10 minute markers are not aligned in this picture.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Blunderact said:


> And to get even with their lousy after sales service, lets post these comments in every forum we join to warn others or let tag know how dissatisfied we are.
> 
> Blunderact


Wouldnt it be easier to go over the watch completely BEFORE the sale to makes sure everything is up to your standards? if its such a blatant quality problem, Im sure someone with a keen eye like yours would surely notice immediately.


----------



## Blunderact

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Wouldnt it be easier to go over the watch completely BEFORE the sale to makes sure everything is up to your standards? if its such a blatant quality problem, Im sure someone with a keen eye like yours would surely notice immediately.


Initially, i have trust and confidence with tag. Maybe because of its advertising. I took the watch because of my perceived reputation on a swiss watch.

But i was dissatisfied buyer and i want to spread the word so others will not be prey to advertising.

Maybe tag has indeed a good reputation. But that was before perhaps. Or they were simply hit by financial crisis lately.

Blunderact


----------



## drunken monkey

momojoe said:


> The bezel 60(a dot) suppose to be at the centre with my 12 o clock. but *the bezel dot seems to sway a little bit to the left or right*.


what do you mean?
are you saying that the bezel is loose and moves?

Add this to your earlier comment


momojoe said:


> I found out that the bezel can be turned easily


and it does indeed sound like there is something up with the bezel click spring.

I have to ask if you bought whatever the shop had on display or did you order a watch in?
It wouldn't surprise me if there was some damage done by a previous handler of the watch
i.e they turned it the other way

In any case, it isn't a big issue as the spring is just a cheap bit of stamped metal with a couple of teeth in it.
Unless it's broken in some way, any half decent watch-maker can take the bezel off and "adjust" the teeth on the spring to fix it.

For the record, my _costs twice as much_ Planet Ocean suffered from the same fault/s from factory (I pretty much ordered one when it was in its final production run) and I fixed it myself.


----------



## STwiga

drunken monkey said:


> For the record, my _costs twice as much_ Planet Ocean suffered from the same fault/s from factory (I pretty much ordered one when it was in its final production run) and I fixed it myself.


Could you describe how you fixed your bezel? I posted about this same problem a month ago. My WAK bezel turns easily, though there is no play once it clicks in place.


----------



## drunken monkey

STwiga said:


> Could you describe how you fixed your bezel? I posted about this same problem a month ago. My WAK bezel turns easily, though there is no play once it clicks in place.


You have to remove the bezel.
Once that is off, you will see and be able to remove the flat bezel "spring" and adjust the teeth as necessary.
The likely cause is that the teeth are too "flat" and need to be pulled up slightly.

On my PO, the bezel had a little vertical play and it too turned too easily and adjusting the teeth as above fixed it.


----------



## kimjmoon

Wisconsin Proud said:


>


I really love this timepiece! The more I see the blue, the more I want it! I had an Omega SMP electric blue but sold it.......:-( How do you like wearing this? Do you think it works as a casual watch as well or just more as a business suit and tie?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

kimjmoon said:


> I really love this timepiece! The more I see the blue, the more I want it! I had an Omega SMP electric blue but sold it.......:-( How do you like wearing this? Do you think it works as a casual watch as well or just more as a business suit and tie?


works well in most situations.


----------



## ck1109

Here's mine. Black 500m ceramic.


----------



## gigi_cro

Hi guys... yesterday I changed the strap on my 500m by myself for the 1st time.  wanted to share this with u... I have the original steel bracelet .. but i got bored so i changed it already a couple of times.. always got it done by a professional.. Last week I dared and ordered 2 new straps from Hirsch together with spring bars and a spring bar tool. Changing the watch band is really simple, I am glad I tried. So sharing a few pictures of what I got. Sorry for quality, taken with my iphone.


----------



## Monocrom

Looks good on the new straps.


----------



## P.Skill

I have this Aquaracer and seem to be the only person I know that owns one that looks like this. Love the black/gold accents around the watch. Thinking about selling it actually. Have my eye on something else at the moment.


----------



## Bravefish

gigi_cro said:


> Hi guys... yesterday I changed the strap on my 500m by myself for the 1st time.  wanted to share this with u... I have the original steel bracelet .. but i got bored so i changed it already a couple of times.. always got it done by a professional.. Last week I dared and ordered 2 new straps from Hirsch together with spring bars and a spring bar tool. Changing the watch band is really simple, I am glad I tried. So sharing a few pictures of what I got. Sorry for quality, taken with my iphone.
> View attachment 1275718
> View attachment 1275716
> View attachment 1275717
> View attachment 1275719


I really like that white strap!


----------



## dbrowne09

Day one with my new AR 500M (WAJ2110) - hard to not keep checking the time


----------



## scuba185

Just joined, had mine for 5 months now (WAK2110)


----------



## gigi_cro

Bravefish said:


> I really like that white strap!


tnx guys... when it first came i thought maybe it's too much white.. but after a day or two, and now even more i think it's the best combo i had on this watch (not considering the original steel bracelet).. besides the color i like the quality and finishing of it and the "automotive" pattern that reminds me of the original tag heuer rubber strap... i want to try the other strap i bought .. but atm i just can't take this one off...


----------



## jbhoo

my ceramic 500m Aquaracer


----------



## Grandsire

Have had my 500m for a few years now, honestly think its Tags best designed and most original dive watch ever. I had a Planet Ocean aswell but decided to sell it as it was just too heavy and recently thought about selling the 500m and getting an smp-c but no, this fella is my dive watch:


----------



## Flypower

Mine


----------



## bamagrad03

I've owned both the ceramic and the previous version 500m. Crown issues aside, I prefer the older version. I think they're both fantastic looking watches, but I feel the previous version just has more depth to it. I prefer the vertical planks and more pronounced applied logo on the dial. Here's mine:


----------



## Nauticqua

Blunderact said:


> I have the ceramic. Time keeping is bad. Crown is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blunderact


Great watches. How bad is the time keeping on yours?

Maybe I got lucky, but my movement is quite impressive. It was +1 after 9 days straight. Then I must've done something and after the next two days it was +11. Reset time, and after 5 days it's -2.

I've heard other reports of consistently +6 a day and then also, more similar to my variations. I'm starting to wonder if the inconsistencies are due to the eta vs the sellita movements? Apparently, they are placed in at random, not 100% on this though. I don't really wanna open my caseback just to check that either.

Anyone else have any thoughts or their own watch deviations to add?

Oh, and pic:


----------



## Winter Sorbeck

I have a question concerning the 500m Ceramic model: Is the dial dull or do the groves catch the light in natural daylight? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nauticqua

I would say the dial has more of a matte style finish. It does not reflect light back. I took some photos that may help what I'm describing.


----------



## Winter Sorbeck

Thanks a lot! However, due the ridges there is some kind of reflection and I think it looks more interesting in the light than just a plain matte dial. I have a hard time deciding between this and an Oris Aquis.


----------



## Nauticqua

It does give some added flavor to the dial. I like it. 

That's a tough one. Do your research and definitely have a look at each one in person. 

I was on the fence for awhile with a few different watches, but when I saw the tag in person, I was sold. 

Good luck


----------



## Grandsire

The Aquaracer Ceramic in black is absolutely gorgeous but the blue is not a great colour, Tag seem to agree as the Aquaracer chrono ceramic is a totally different blue and much nicer on the eyes.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

the dial does not catch the light anywhere near as well as the Aqua Terra does, but it makes it more interesting, I would not want to have it all matte black.

The timekeeping is not great on mine either, but it is around +6 now after settling down a bit. I'm not 100% happy with this but should be expected from a watch with a cheap movement.

Maybe it even has to go after forking out more money for other watches last week... I like the way it looks and wears but it somehow doesn't excite me as I hoped it would over time. The only issue is that I'll bite the dirt because I bought brand new about 5 weeks ago and the resale is horrible.

Will probably post a comparison between the ceramic Aqua and the PO soon to suss out why..


----------



## 888blue

Mine ⌚









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buaahugo

so anyone notice that the ceramic 500m do not have the anti-reflective coating on the sapphire? Is that true.
the rubber 500m have the A coating.
Do not understand why.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

yeah no coating + flat crystal = very reflective


----------



## kimjmoon

buaahugo said:


> so anyone notice that the ceramic 500m do not have the anti-reflective coating on the sapphire? Is that true.
> the rubber 500m have the A coating.
> Do not understand why.


I not sure that's accurate. I have shopped the ceramic blue dial with the gold bezel and center links and it looks just like my PO8500 in terms of invisibility. Have you actually worn one?


----------



## justbecauseIcan

kimjmoon said:


> I not sure that's accurate. I have shopped the ceramic blue dial with the gold bezel and center links and it looks just like my PO8500 in terms of invisibility. Have you actually worn one?


I own a 2500 and the AR, let me show you what he's on about









you can turn and twist the PO as you like but it will not catch the light this way.

and in this shot you can see how the flat vs domed crystal reacts to direct reflection:


----------



## kimjmoon

justbecauseIcan said:


> I own a 2500 and the AR, let me show you what he's on about
> 
> View attachment 1412605


Agreed, but that's probably because its single AR coating vs dual on the PO. The blue hue on my Link clearly shows it is AR coated but nowhere near as well as my PO. Of course that's probably why there is a $3000 difference as well;-)


----------



## Minimalist1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I dont think any Aquaracers have double sided coating. They might have it on the underside but not on top side.


----------



## 888blue

More... ⌚ traveling with my AR 500M









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miltosk

New nato strap on my aquaracer!!
What do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

My new CAK2111 500m ceramic bezel, yellow handed, chrono sweet baby! I had the old rubber bezel one and it served me well; but this new model stands out above the crowd!


----------



## richnyc

The eagle has landed, just a quick macro shot


----------



## justbecauseIcan

well... I bought that Aquaracer 500m ceramic a while ago, wore it for less than a couple weeks and due to other incoming watches, never had it on since.

And I can't even sell that watch in as new condition at a price that the local used watch dealers sell old 500m Aquaracers for. The market apparently thinks they're worth nothing. Bit of a shame.


----------



## richnyc

justbecauseIcan said:


> well... I bought that Aquaracer 500m ceramic a while ago, wore it for less than a couple weeks and due to other incoming watches, never had it on since.
> 
> And I can't even sell that watch in as new condition at a price that the local used watch dealers sell old 500m Aquaracers for. The market apparently thinks they're worth nothing. Bit of a shame.


Sorry to hear that Yeah, I read about it but you know what. I don't care for... I wanted to have one good entry/mid luxury brand diver: Rolex, I can't afford yet; Omega, despite great quality is a bit overpriced and it seems like everybody here is raving about it. Not my cup of tea. Plus, the PO is a bit too chunky for me. TAG is recognizable but flies under the radar here. I like it that way. Definitely better value proposition than PO, at least for me... And the size is perfect, too. I'm leaning more toward slimmer profile divers.

I bought it from a grey market seller and the discounted price was fair. I know I could have gotten it even cheaper if I waited for it to show up in f29. I'm just a bit apprehensive to buy used expensive watches sight unseen. Anyways, good luck selling yours.


----------



## richnyc

So today, I decided to go to the TAG boutique here in NYC to have my new Aquaracer resized rather than doing it myself... Great decision. Nice place to see, small though, very friendly staff and resizing was free. Plus, I saw, and tried on, one of my grails: Monaco Even tried Monza, too... Liked it even better.

My Aquaracer fits like a glove now What a classy dress diver. I am absolutely flabbergasted how slim the ceramic Aquaracer 500 is for a 500m diver!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauticqua

richnyc said:


> So today, I decided to go to the TAG boutique here in NYC to have my new Aquaracer resized rather than doing it myself... Great decision. Nice place to see, small though, very friendly staff and resizing was free. Plus, I saw, and tried on, one of my grails: Monaco Even tried Monza, too... Liked it even better.
> 
> My Aquaracer fits like a glove now What a classy dress diver. I am absolutely flabbergasted how slim the ceramic Aquaracer 500 is for a 500m diver!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your new Tag! I don't have mine anymore, but it was certainly a looker, and mine kept amazing time. Great watch.


----------



## Alan_F

A Carerra for play and a 500m quartz for work. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc

And after about 10 days I'm surprised how great time my Aquaracer keeps. I rarely track it, only when I receive a new watch, for about a week, or two, just to get a rough idea... Actually, my TAG is better than my Shogun, has less variability, moving in the -1sec to +2secs a day range, depending how I wear it and/or rest it overnight, as opposed to my Shogun that fluctuates in a bit wider range: -3 secs to +6secs. So, all I can say, I'm a pretty HAPPY camper


----------



## Scottyo22

Great thread. Just bought an Aquaracer 500m with the rose gold bezel, last one available in Australia! I love this watch!! How do I post photos from iphone?


----------



## sickened1

Just got mine today.. Aquaracer Calibre 5


----------



## ggg1979

Here is my new 500m, old version I know but I prefer this to the ceramic one. I went for quartz as I need the accuracy. I want to put it on a tag rubber but the price for the FT6015 is £315 which is just silly money for a strap. Has anyone ever fitted a different tag branded rubber strap to this watch, preferably with curved ends? I was thinking about BT0712 see the pic below which is much cheaper but I don't know if it will fit??


----------



## KevNev

Just got my WAK2122.BB0835 and I love it!


----------



## scuba185

Hey kev, does your lume pip line up perfectly with 12? My wak2110 and many other's ar500s don't but yours looks ok in those pics...

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## KevNev

scuba185 said:


> Hey kev, does your lume pip line up perfectly with 12? My wak2110 and many other's ar500s don't but yours looks ok in those pics...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Close enough for me.


----------



## Kid_A

great choice...



sickened1 said:


> Just got mine today.. Aquaracer Calibre 5
> 
> View attachment 1539167


----------



## sickened1

Kid_A said:


> great choice...


Thanks!


----------



## richnyc

KevNev said:


> Just got my WAK2122.BB0835 and I love it!


Nice choice Enjoy it!


----------



## tcpx

My first Tag watch: Aquaracer 500m Calibre 5 "Divers Edition"


----------



## scuba185

KevNev said:


> Close enough for me.


Sorry to say but I think it suffers the same prob on close inspection :/


----------



## Genova1102Spinola

Taken a few days ago, for another forum. I'm so glad I've owned this watch for more than a year and haven't had the crown screw problem. And that's my daily watch, mind you all.


----------



## mckz

Aquaracer is a beautiful watch


----------



## Genova1102Spinola

mckz said:


> Aquaracer is a beautiful watch


Beautiful indeed. My favourite watch among the ones I own.


----------



## countingbackwards

First post here, with a couple pictures of my first automatic and first Tag Heuer. Am loving the watch so far - it catches different levels of light creatively such that every angle and light level is interesting to look at. Also...after 2 weeks, it's running slow by 0.1 seconds per day - which seems pretty impressive to me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iCoopernicus

Joined the Carrera club yesterday and I'm here to join the 500m club today. This is one of my favourite watches and one of the first bigger purchases that came with zero buyers remorse. 
I purchased mine on the SS Bracelet and order the rubber strap to go with it when I feel like switching things up a little. Enjoy


----------



## vicatin

Nice pictures. So sexy.


----------



## A4_Andre

Hi everyone. I don't post much, but was looking at the post and we need some more blue ones on here. Had mine for about a year and it's held up great considering I wear it daily. Haven't thoroughly tested it, but it's time keeping isn't great and gains about one minute a week. Regardless, i still love it.


----------



## Skitalets

Very nice!

Have you had your watchmaker regulate your AR? I don't keep close track of the time on mine, but it's usually fairly spot on. I set mine roughly a week ago and it's roughly 40 seconds fast or ~5.7s/day. At a minimum you could get them to adjust it so it's gaining a little time instead of losing.


----------



## A4_Andre

Sorry, i edited my post. It was supposed to be gain. I haven't taken it to a watchmaker since it doesnt bother me enough to do so.


----------



## rainnnsss

hi id like to share my caj2110 aquaracer chrono on brown gold leather strap


----------



## Wotton1981

ATTACH]1599894[/ATTACH]

My Aquaracer. Probably my favourite watch I've owned so far, it's far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Leftypre

Going on 4 years with my Calibre 16. Love this watch!


----------



## Adbfox

I am two months late on this but that is a nice watch. I was not a two tone fan but that watch may have converted me. Enjoy!
ps. Not sure what the post on the misaligned pip was all about. Looks great to me.


----------



## Adbfox

After seeing it on this thread. I ended up picking up a two tone aquaracer. Day 1 but really enjoying. Nice change from all my other stainless steel only watches. Really impressed with ceramic bezel.


----------



## Buellrider

Hey all, I mainly frequent the Seiko forum as that is the bulk of my watches. Other than my Lum-Tec 300M it is all I have, until now.

I have been a fan of Tag Heuer since the 80's when I was a teenager. However, at that age, I could not afford anything remotely close. The older I got, I bought Seiko's, some more Seiko's and yet some more. And so time faded by as did my lust for Tag. Not sure why it did, but it did.

Then, not too long ago I was eyeing the first gen Aquaracer 500M. I loved the toolish style, the all brushed case and bracelet. The raised numbers on the bezel are something you don't see everyday. And the depth of the dial is amazing. This renewed my desire for a Tag Heuer.

So, my quest began. I looked at the new Aquaracers, both the 300M and the 500M. But I didn't like what they did to the new 500's. Smaller and thinner case along with the ceramic bezel insert makes it look like it is trying too hard to be something else. Don't get me wrong, it is a gorgeous watch no doubt but not something I am really into right now. If I want something more dressy, I would just buy a dress watch.

After more searching, I knew it was the first generation 500M Aquaracer that I wanted. After seeing a few come and go on the forums, I found one that I really liked. I knew that this watch was going to steal all kinds of wrist time from my Sumo's, 6309 and baby Tuna so I knew I wanted to go quartz. To me quartz exemplifies this type of tough and durable watch. It goes hand in hand with the all brushed finish, no prettiness at all.

And today, my new old Aquaracer arrived. It is everything I had hoped it would be. I love the weight, the size, the depth of the dial, everything. This watch is so much different than the new 500M and I am glad I got one before they become more scarce. Thanks to everyone that have posted pics of their Aquaracers, it really helped me make my choice.



















Crappy cell phone pics for now.


----------



## Masonz31

Adbfox said:


> After seeing it on this thread. I ended up picking up a two tone aquaracer. Day 1 but really enjoying. Nice change from all my other stainless steel only watches. Really impressed with ceramic bezel.
> View attachment 1610020


Hi, nice watch!

I have been seriously thinking about buying this watch. Originally wanted a Aquaracer 500m Chronograph but the watch looked too thick on my wrist. Any chance of a few more pics to get a proper look at the to tone?

Thanks


----------



## ras_43

Just got my AR about 5 days ago. So far I really love it. The timekeeping is pretty accurate so far. This watch is pretty classy and I can see wearing it daily. I really like the size as I am starting to prefer watches that are 40 - 42mm. I have seen others on this forum with the rubber strap and I have to say the OEM strap is pretty comfortable. I don't have one for my AR but I do have a Tag Formula 1 with the rubber strap.


----------



## 1watchaholic

I'm excited to be a new member of the AQUARACER 500M CLUB!


----------



## calibro9




----------



## speedlogic56

How much did you paid for this watch? I am planning to buy one and the best price I found was $1950.00

Please advice!


----------



## khanzada

Hi All!
I am new the forum. Bought a Tag Heuer CAK2110 yesterday and I guess I have become eligible to be here. It is my first TAG and man it is one sexy watch. Feels heavy though "Compared" to my previous watches but it makes its presence felt! Good time keeping as well. I have read thousands of posts regarding slipping crown issues but it never made me revert from the decision of buying this Super Watch. At the time of purchase "Authorized Dealer" I learnt how to screw it in.. I hope that lesson shall keep me safe from getting into the troubles


----------



## imagwai

khanzada said:


> Hi All!
> I am new the forum. Bought a Tag Heuer CAK2110 yesterday and I guess I have become eligible to be here. It is my first TAG and man it is one sexy watch. Feels heavy though "Compared" to my previous watches but it makes its presence felt! Good time keeping as well. I have read thousands of posts regarding slipping crown issues but it never made me revert from the decision of buying this Super Watch. At the time of purchase "Authorized Dealer" I learnt how to screw it in.. I hope that lesson shall keep me safe from getting into the troubles


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## khanzada

imagwai said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 unable to upload pic.. please help as I have tried many times.


----------



## imagwai

khanzada said:


> unable to upload pic.. please help as I have tried many times.


Reading and Posting Messages

Images need to be smaller than about 200Kb from memory.


----------



## khanzada




----------



## khanzada

Thanks imagwai! This piece is 5 seconds + in last 24 hours since I have purchased it. I asked AD and he says a difference of 1 minute + in a week time is okay with an automatic TH. What is your take on that?

Regards,


----------



## imagwai

5 sec per day is within spec


----------



## speedlogic56

This is a beautiful watch!!!

I am planning to buy from the grey market, they have attractive prices.


----------



## khanzada

speedlogic56 said:


> This is a beautiful watch!!!
> 
> I am planning to buy from the grey market, they have attractive prices.


Thank you bro! I would suggest buying it from authorized dealer! Do not compromise on warranty.


----------



## Miltosk

Two weeks ago I downloaded Twixt in order to evaluate how accurate my Tag kept time.
After 2 weeks of continuously wearing it (without manually winding it from the crown) and taking pictures of it through the app here are the results...
Isn't that too much for a swiss mechanical watch of such a manufacturer or is this concidered normal?
I have owned the watch since April 2013 and have worn it on a daily basis ever since.
Do you think it is a matter of it needing to be serviced?

Regards,
Miltos


----------



## banezg

hi, can I join?


----------



## Fuzzwatch

I have finally joined the club. Fell in love with my WAK2110 the first time I strapped it around my wrist. My first Tag and I'm loving it.


----------



## GROM ZAP

.

here is mine  










Glad to be here  

sent via post office using airmail


----------



## RDK

Leftypre said:


> Going on 4 years with my Calibre 16. Love this watch!
> 
> View attachment 1608310


Well over 2 years with my Calibre 5 ;-)


----------



## dcampbell

I have the older model with exposed case back. I ran into the crown screw down issue. It got less and less turns to close then one day wouldn't catch at all. It was just a couple of months after the 2 year warranty. When it noticed more then a whole turn less I did bring it to the original AD and they said it was fine. I should of pressed the issue then. After it finally broke completely I went to another local AD.

Like I said this is a couple of months afer the 2 year warranty. TAG would not sell parts to AD. Its at TAG now and going to cost me 450 plus shipping so 500 USD. Now they are going to replace springs and seal beside the new crown tube and such but still. So if your older model 500M even just starts to have even a fraction less rotations on the crown screw down get it back to AD and tell them to demand TAG fixes free of charge.

To me this should be treated as a recall. I think the threads are either too fine or not deep enough. Once it starts its going to fail completely in time. Other than that, I absolutely love mine. And tough as nails. Must have shot hundreds of rounds of skeet and trap with it. Wrenching with it. And most recently it accompanied me on a near fatal motorcycle accident. Broke my back in several places and most my ribs but the TAG kept right on ticking and not a mark on it! BTW I am just as good as new, I bounce back too just not as tough as a TAG


----------



## Colin_Clarke

This is my Tag Heuer. It's been sent off today to Tag to rectify an issue I have with the watch's power reserve which once fully wound, is only 12hrs or so. Can anyone tell me how long it's likely to be until I get the watch back please? Incidentally I'm in the UK. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## stang13

Here is my brand spanking new Aquaracer 500 Chrono


----------



## SilverSurfer777

May i join..?


----------



## SilverSurfer777

And here the smaller brother... ;-)


----------



## mccabedoug

I got my Aquaracer 500m last month. It's a beautiful time piece.


----------



## iliya.tsvetkov

My Aquaracer is only 300M but I didn't find this club..Can I apply for here?


----------



## sarayaska

My Blue Aquaracer 500m


----------



## sarayaska

My Blue Aquaracer 500m


----------



## Colin_Clarke

Colin_Clarke said:


> View attachment 1683730
> 
> 
> This is my Tag Heuer. It's been sent off today to Tag to rectify an issue I have with the watch's power reserve which once fully wound, is only 12hrs or so. Can anyone tell me how long it's likely to be until I get the watch back please? Incidentally I'm in the UK. Many thanks in advance.


So I didn't get anyone offer me their opinions on how long my watch might be at Tag Heuer for repair / adjustment under warranty but today I got the call from my watch dealer that the watch is back so that's a total of 35 days for anyone whose interested.


----------



## Rachdanon

My over 2 years piece. Glad to be part of the club.


----------



## sarayaska

calibro9 said:


> View attachment 1624624


Hi Calibro9...great watch, nice in your wrist...i have the blue one too....


----------



## Superbiker

Hi Everyone,

New member and new TAG owner. I recently bought my 500m AR Chronograph after years of yearning for an expensive timepiece but instead opted for more 'affordable' and 'practical' watches which were more suited to my work such as Casio G Shocks but I'm now in a fortunate position in life where I can make expensive and impulsive purchases and I certainly don't regret buying this watch! I opted for the helium valve model. Not because I'm ever likely to need that function (although I do dive) but because who doesn't want additional features?

I love the black face with matching black ceramic bezel. It really makes the features of the watch stand out. Im in love and a little obsessed. My wife is impressed to but unfortunately that has made her more conscious to the world of high end watches and she's now requested I buy her the diamond encrusted TAG Heuer ladies Link model for Christmas. Damn.

Anyway, great thread! Thanks


----------



## richnyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch OCD




----------



## Watch OCD




----------



## TheQuestion

My Aquaracer WAJ1112, joins the Club
Cheers!


----------



## Spartan10

My new Aquaracer GMT


----------



## MarkX

Not my most expensive watch but certainly my favourite.


----------



## JoeKing

Just got this about a week ago and I am really liking this watch!


----------



## COOKS

JoeKing said:


> Just got this about a week ago and I am really liking this watch!


i am planning on buying the same watch soon. Do you recommend it or not.can you also share some more pictures please


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I have sold my ceramic Aquaracer and would recommend to avoid the bracelet, as it's one of the worst I've seen on a watch in a long time. Wear it on rubber or some other strap and I am sure it is much more enjoyable.


----------



## Spartan10

One happy Aquaracer fan here!









I like the stainless bracelet, classy and comfortable on my wrist size.


----------



## JoeKing

COOKS said:


> i am planning on buying the same watch soon. Do you recommend it or not.can you also share some more pictures please


Enjoy the watch immensely. It's very comfortable. I like the fact it's not overly bulky, it's thin, yet it has a presence. The watch looks stunning in person, especially the bezel. Really like the rubber strap from Tag. Easy to adjust, one click on and off. At this time I have one other photo available.

That little dot near the 40 minute mark is lint.


----------



## mossad13

Can anyone tell me difference between the caj2110 and cak2110. I'm looking for aquaracer 500 with the rubber bezel but not sure the difference. Thx


----------



## MarkX

mossad13 said:


> Can anyone tell me difference between the caj2110 and cak2110. I'm looking for aquaracer 500 with the rubber bezel but not sure the difference. Thx


Have you even looked? 30 seconds on Google will give you your answer!


----------



## Corey Gibson

Just picked mine up yesterday. Pretty excited to have my first expensive time piece.


----------



## Narco

Hi guys, joining the club with this GMT.


----------



## MarkX

Does anyone know if the rubber bezel insert on the WAJ 500m is solid rubber or just a thin coating on the top?


----------



## 121Ranger

Here's my Tag 500M Chrono with a Nato band. Love this watch.


----------



## BigAl40

Here's my shiny new one!


----------



## TTL

New member of the club. Loving this latest edition to my modest watch collection!


----------



## scoot4nat

I love the chrono version of the 500M butt what has stopped me purchasing it is the fact that the traditional second hand doesn't move in normal mode. I think it was a huge mistake on an other use beautiful model.


----------



## imagwai

scoot4nat said:


> I love the chrono version of the 500M butt what has stopped me purchasing it is the fact that the traditional second hand doesn't move in normal mode. I think it was a huge mistake on an other use beautiful model.


This is how all chronos work, though. The idea being you're more interested in an accurate second reading when timing something. So hardly a mistake by TAG or specific to this model!


----------



## Knives and Lint

My Aquaracer 500 Calibre 16


----------



## Chad Mullins

Hello all. Joined the club today. First Tag and I love it.


----------



## jhs1210

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srq941




----------



## fad

BigAl40 said:


> View attachment 2743154
> 
> Here's my shiny new one!


Hi there,

amazing time piece, im thinking about getting one my self.. may i ask you few questions?


how long have you been using it man?
does the PVD coating have been scratched or easily scratched?
does the ceramic bezel have been scratched easily scratched?
what are the pro's and con's?
how much did you pay for it?

Thanks


----------



## skt

For me it was more or less an impulse buy. Tried it on, loved it and bought it 20 minutes later.

This morning I had to wind it and set the time because it has stopped and somehow the crown operation seemed very strange. After doing some research I found the dreaded crown issues.
It seems that for mine not even a full turn of the crown is needed to unscrew it; the same when screwing it in. I am not forcing it at all not to break anything. 

One question would be...does the crown need stay flush with the case? On mine I have like half a millimetre distance.

It is my first serious watch with a screw-in crown and I guess I am not experienced enough to tell if I have the crown problems or not. 
But if I know that a potential problem might be there and I cannot really tell if it's broken or not, I really can't enjoy the watch. I am even thinking on trying to return it. 

3/4 turns till it's tight just isn't right, or is it? Maybe I don't have the feel for it. Damn...it really messed up my Sunday.

Thanks!


----------



## adamcb

Here's mine. Love the detail on the dial, the rubber coating (especially on the crown when you wind it), the cool caseback, the cyclops over the date, the clicks of the bezel and the lightness of titanium. And oh yeah, digging the green...









Adam


----------



## phazer




----------



## momo73

I am new here, my first Tag's after Plane Ocean and Perrelet, but I really like this watch, beautiful design and size, looks realy goood









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Would this be the right thread to mention Aquagraph? Since it's a 500m Aquaracer based model?


----------



## patton250

skt said:


> For me it was more or less an impulse buy. Tried it on, loved it and bought it 20 minutes later.
> 
> This morning I had to wind it and set the time because it has stopped and somehow the crown operation seemed very strange. After doing some research I found the dreaded crown issues.
> It seems that for mine not even a full turn of the crown is needed to unscrew it; the same when screwing it in. I am not forcing it at all not to break anything.
> 
> One question would be...does the crown need stay flush with the case? On mine I have like half a millimetre distance.
> 
> It is my first serious watch with a screw-in crown and I guess I am not experienced enough to tell if I have the crown problems or not.
> But if I know that a potential problem might be there and I cannot really tell if it's broken or not, I really can't enjoy the watch. I am even thinking on trying to return it.
> 
> 3/4 turns till it's tight just isn't right, or is it? Maybe I don't have the feel for it. Damn...it really messed up my Sunday.
> 
> Thanks!


 I love how the forum just poured in to answer your question. I have not heard of that problem. I wish I had the answer for you. Now I guess I have to check mine.


----------



## mmyers1023

I want to join. Had mine form a month and love it.


----------



## star1977

just gotten a wak2110 and my first tag. 

I tried winding the watch and find alot of resistance when trying to wind it. 
Also similarly when screwing down the crown. Is this normal? 

I still get about 4 turns when screwing down.

There is no problem with date and time adjustments.


----------



## FreshJeep

I have lots of watches with unique and interesting color accents. I really admire the simplicity of this watch. It's like a nice black tuxedo.


----------



## slasher27

Planning on buying this in a few weeks but reading all about the negative comments about it is making me thin twice.


----------



## FreshJeep

slasher27 said:


> Planning on buying this in a few weeks but reading all about the negative comments about it is making me thin twice.


My crown isn't easy to turn either, but I think it might be relative. I just think some may be harder than others. The day I opened my doxa the crown was impossible to screw down. I sent it in for repair and I'm fully expecting them to say "that's just how it operates" -- we'll see. I thought my Aquaracer had an issue because it would lose time in my winder. It turns out I just needed to wind it a few times before putting it on the winder and it works fine.

Sure you may run into issues -- it's an intricate mechanical device. Buy it used to save some money and enjoy it!


----------



## beowulfpt

kjse7en said:


> View attachment 1089180
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089181


This version is by far my favorite. The rubber strap looks great, probably very comfortable but still looking high quality enough to be "acceptable" in more formal occasions.

Perfect balance between a casual/dress watch, peppered with diver. Also like the less cluttered dial, versus the chronograph.

Yup, I'm definitely waiting to get my WAK2110.FT6027...


----------



## beowulfpt




----------



## blkspeed3071

Really like my 500M


----------



## jrpippen

Just joined! Great watch. I traded this for a Precista from www.timefactors.com that I rarely wore. Very pleased with the grab and go Quartz!


----------



## CAP2015

Just picked up a new Aquaracer after seeing so many of them on here. This model is pretty sexy! I was thinking it will make a great "Everyday Beater" for work if I can get the other band. Tried it on and putting it in the safe until I can get the Rubber strap/Clasp. They didn't have that one but my AD is going to get back to me if he can order one.


----------



## CAP2015

This one is definitely an Awesome choice for everyday wear ! I had to settle for the same one but with the stainless bracelet in the hopes and can get the rubber strap/clasp somewhere in the future .
Nice one!


----------



## beowulfpt

CAP2015 said:


> Just picked up a new Aquaracer after seeing so many of them on here. This model is pretty sexy! I was thinking it will make a great "Everyday Beater" for work if I can get the other band. Tried it on and putting it in the safe until I can get the Rubber strap/Clasp. They didn't have that one but my AD is going to get back to me if he can order one.


Have it. The rubber/clasp bracelet is awesome and well worth it.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kloc Uhrwerk

For me the aquaracer should always be with an orange second hand.


----------



## nanjiunn

I am officially ... in!










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyboy

Aquaracer is so classy.


----------



## Wlover

Does this count? Earliest professional 500m Tag.


----------



## Alexey Karmo




----------



## Alexey Karmo




----------



## NedLumby

Hey 500M Club,

Thanks for posting so much great info and awesome pictures of your watches. You inspired me to buy one myself! Here's the problem. I bought it on Amazon (Shipped from and sold by Amazon, LLC, not a third party seller) and in the box, they sent me what looks like the manual for a Quartz WAJ series, when I ordered the WAK2110. I'm pretty concerned that things were getting switched out in the box. If the manual is wrong, could the watch be counterfeit? The watch looks normal, but as this is my first luxury watch, I don't trust myself, at all, to identify a counterfeit. How concerned would you be? Do any of you have experience ordering luxury watches straight from Amazon? If I bring this to an AD to ask if it's real, will they just laugh in my face or do you think they'll be helpful? Here are some pictures, if that's worth anything. In the picture of the open manual, my thumb is where it's covering "magnifying glass at 9:00" which indicates to me it's the manual for a WAJ series.


----------



## NedLumby

Sorry for the double-post, can't find an edit button anywhere. Amazon just wrote and said they'd refund 20% of the purchase price. Now I don't know if I'm getting a great deal or if that's even scarier.


----------



## Alexey Karmo




----------



## Blue Lantern

NedLumby said:


> Hey 500M Club,
> 
> Thanks for posting so much great info and awesome pictures of your watches. You inspired me to buy one myself! Here's the problem. I bought it on Amazon (Shipped from and sold by Amazon, LLC, not a third party seller) and in the box, they sent me what looks like the manual for a Quartz WAJ series, when I ordered the WAK2110. I'm pretty concerned that things were getting switched out in the box. If the manual is wrong, could the watch be counterfeit? The watch looks normal, but as this is my first luxury watch, I don't trust myself, at all, to identify a counterfeit. How concerned would you be? Do any of you have experience ordering luxury watches straight from Amazon? If I bring this to an AD to ask if it's real, will they just laugh in my face or do you think they'll be helpful? Here are some pictures, if that's worth anything. In the picture of the open manual, my thumb is where it's covering "magnifying glass at 9:00" which indicates to me it's the manual for a WAJ series.
> 
> View attachment 7018466
> View attachment 7018474
> View attachment 7018482
> View attachment 7018490


That's odd. Since it's your first luxury watch, I'd suggest returning it and buying from an AD for piece of mind. The watch looks fine to me, so if you can get comfortable with it, that's a nice offer from Amazon. Your call.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanjiunn

Blue Lantern said:


> That's odd. Since it's your first luxury watch, I'd suggest returning it and buying from an AD for piece of mind. The watch looks fine to me, so if you can get comfortable with it, that's a nice offer from Amazon. Your call.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've shipped to you the manual for the previous 500m ceramic version with the date magnifier.

Watches and boxes / packaging normally arrive separately at a Boutique / store from the place of origin.

They must have mixed up the packaging and its content along the way but not the watch (fortunately!)

Watch looks legit from the aesthetics.
What's more you've got a fantastic additional discount from Amazon due to their packaging screw up!

You are one lucky buyer to say the least 

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minimalist1972

Blue Lantern said:


> That's odd. Since it's your first luxury watch, I'd suggest returning it and buying from an AD for piece of mind. The watch looks fine to me, so if you can get comfortable with it, that's a nice offer from Amazon. Your call.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's real. Wrong manual.


----------



## Alexey Karmo




----------



## TX-WJ




----------



## beowulfpt

One more of the 500m Ceramic because why not


----------



## Relojlover

1watchaholic said:


> I'm excited to be a new member of the AQUARACER 500M CLUB!


This watch really looks nice in blue! Quick question though, what's the lume color?


----------



## TX-WJ

Umhhhh..... Awesome color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entex

A bit different, but I think it still counts.

http://i.imgur.com/EJJ4vsQ.jpg


----------



## BiggerJon

IMAG0587 by Jon Bovee, on Flickr


----------



## BiggerJon

beowulfpt said:


> One more of the 500m Ceramic because why not


Beautiful pic!


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maluli

Every time I like more the combination of this watch with nato straps


----------



## G26okie

Updated pic after 3 years of ownership and constant daily wear.


----------



## BiggerJon

IMAG0587 by Jon Bovee, on Flickr


----------



## pirate1110

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## E92er

Love that broad arrow!


----------



## bigcheecher

I wish they made more without a date function or any other dials.


----------



## sprint

Nice!


----------



## pesman

beowulfpt said:


> This version is by far my favorite. The rubber strap looks great, probably very comfortable but still looking high quality enough to be "acceptable" in more formal occasions.
> 
> Perfect balance between a casual/dress watch, peppered with diver. Also like the less cluttered dial, versus the chronograph.
> 
> Yup, I'm definitely waiting to get my WAK2110.FT6027...


Love this combo! I have just purchased a CAK2110 chronograph on a bracelet. Is this a 21mm strap and would it fit as the rubber offered with mine appears to be buckle not clasp which I much prefer. Given yours us a 41mm model I am assuming no....

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## beowulfpt

Here's my Aquaracer ceramic diver, chilling out with his ceramic space buddy...


----------



## pesman

Hi all. A request for help. I purchased a CAK2011 chronograph recently and have now realised that the rubber has come off the crown. Is this something repaired simply by getting hold of a new rubber for the crown or is it an AD job for silly money...any help appreciated 


Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## LHL

pesman said:


> Hi all. A request for help. I purchased a CAK2011 chronograph recently and have now realised that the rubber has come off the crown. Is this something repaired simply by getting hold of a new rubber for the crown or is it an AD job for silly money...any help appreciated
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


If it's fairly new and under warranty I would take it to an authorized dealer or contact Tag directly.


----------



## stryker58

my newest acquisition.


----------



## Greg Bell

I am generally an Omega guy but that is a sexy watch.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

beowulfpt said:


> Here's my Aquaracer ceramic diver, chilling out with his ceramic space buddy...


That's a seriously smart looking Aquaracer you've got there.


----------



## Ivo P

No comment


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Miltosk said:


> Haha you answered my second question as well
> Well I will probably by one then
> I really like the OEM strap of the 2009 edition because of the metal parts in the two ends that "touch" the case of the watch
> View attachment 1090347


I love this model. Great Price point too, can't beat it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder




----------



## cufflinkcraze

cufflinkcraze said:


> I love this model. Great Price point too, can't beat it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might be my next piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfwatch

Just picked up the two-tone with blue dial last week as my summer watch. They're getting hard to find new so I got it early. More pics to come.

I'm also planning on taking this watch vacationing to swim and snorkel in a month. Any suggestions on if you got yours pressure or vacuum tested out of the box? Mines grey market, so I'd rather get it done, but since I won't be going any deeper than 4m should the dry vacuum test be sufficient?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

I just picked up a CAJ2110 (chronograph) with strap and I am hoping someone can tell me what the inner distance is from lug to lug so I can purchase a bracelet for it.

Thanks.


----------



## SSingh1975

Just got this in a trade (traded my day/date Carrera). Love it....was skeptical of the 44mm case size at first but now love it. Put mine on a Rios leather strap as I found it was too heavy on the bracelet (I have a smallish wrist).


----------



## Trekkie

Picked mine up over the weekend; actually, my first TG!
It's a gently used desk diver with a stunning grey face and a nice window to the inside!









I don't know why, but I have a thing for diving watches, although I don't like being wet.










Happy collecting!


----------



## vishalagarwal66

Aquaracer 500M Special edition.
My first watch with a sapphire case back

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nid

Here you go, my 500M.


----------



## Alen David

Late afternoon with the WAK2111.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Seems like this is the best place for this, it's pretty much a 500m Aquaracer after all.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@AQUAGRAPH - yes, that does make sense being rated for 500m. But the Aquagraph was really a 2000 series. IMHO it's one of the coolest watches TAG ever produced.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @AQUAGRAPH - yes, that does make sense being rated for 500m. But the Aquagraph was really a 2000 series. IMHO it's one of the coolest watches TAG ever produced.


True, but then the 2000 became the Aquaracer... so.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

AQUAGRAPH said:


> True, but then the 2000 became the Aquaracer... so.


True. I guess I'm just a "2000" fan since it was (and is) my first nice watch. It's a great looking design which is evident in today's AR series. As for the Aquagraph, I think it's definitely a jewel in the entire 2000/AR series.


----------



## electricme

Excited to be in the club!








[/URL]Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAJ2110.BA0872 by Jeff Kimmel, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lenix38

Just got her yesterday, absolutely unique diver which is what attracted me to her.


----------



## Nid

Nid said:


> Here you go, my 500M.


Here is my resignation to the 500M CLUB 

94 days old - 500M screw-in crown bug bit me. Only wear it 3 times.... AD I purchased it from taking back, I'm getting WAV511A instead.

RIP 500M


----------



## Lenix38

Sorry to hear @Nid.

Thanks for the update?


----------



## jpd114

I have the 500m all black titanium model with the black rubber strap. Has anyone put any other straps on this model? Natos? Trying to picture how it would look on a different strap.

thanks


----------



## PatagoniaDan

Wanted to pick up a grab and go quartz that could stand up to a very active lifestyle, and have to say I am really loving this one. 
Great watch. Haven't worn my others for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Zealot

here's mine, probably my favorite watch


----------



## Lenix38

Took my 500 diving in Jamaica, performed flawlessly like a diver should.


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sallynstan

Really love this beauty!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lezteid

Hey,

I'm getting a blue dial Aquaracer next month (blue bezel, blue dial, brushed steel case), and was curious: what sort of strap would you guys recommend to replace the OEM steel band with?

I tend towards getting a blue leather nato, but than again, I also like (don't beat me up for that) nylon/textile two piece straps for some weird reason. I also was considering a black leaher rally strap with blue stitching for a shor while, but dropped it quickly.

So, any ideas/recommendations?

Cheers,
SD


----------



## wilfreb

Lezteid said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm getting a blue dial Aquaracer next month (blue bezel, blue dial, brushed steel case), and was curious: what sort of strap would you guys recommend to replace the OEM steel band with?
> 
> I tend towards getting a blue leather nato, but than again, I also like (don't beat me up for that) nylon/textile two piece straps for some weird reason. I also was considering a black leaher rally strap with blue stitching for a shor while, but dropped it quickly.
> 
> So, any ideas/recommendations?
> 
> Cheers,
> SD


That steel bracelet is so awesome that you will no be changing it for any other cheap alternative, you'll see.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## trktwo

Just added this to my meager collection. WAJ2110 with cyclops removed.


----------



## Alen David

sallynstan said:


> Really love this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the blacked out look of this model of the 500m AR.

Lume color on the markers/hands make them seem almost neon!


----------



## Alen David

Does anyone know if the rubber strap w/deployant clasp will work for the CAK2111? I have the original strap for it which came with a buckle but I just want the ease of opening and closing that only a clasp can provide....

any insight will be useful


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## Bear1845

Love it.


----------



## asteele711

pas1976 said:


> Love it.


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC Rob

I really like the PVD version (I think WAJ2180). I have the SS version (WAJ2111) and selling it to fund the PVD purchase.


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## Bear1845

Triggers Broom:

That's a great photo. Nice!


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

just bit the bullet and picked up a WAJ2111, i missed my WAN2110 a bunch after getting rid of it. Pictures to come once it arrives!

happy belated birthday to me!


----------



## sprint

Great color combo on the band!


----------



## sprint

That is one good looking piece!


----------



## beowulfpt

Here's mine...


----------



## cainey

I've joined the club. On a NATO until I get the bracelet. I'm not a fan of the rubber strap.









EDIT: Just realised this isn't a 500m Aquaracer... mods feel free to remove this post.


----------



## soufiane

the one I admire about the aquaracer is the lume and it clearly shows that it's one of the best. I've had one for sometime and it's really amazing even after so many so many years.


----------



## vhammoudeh

I totally agree with everything said before, even after three years I am still amazed by the workmanship on my Aquaracer.


----------



## Michael Day

vhammoudeh said:


> I totally agree with everything said before, even after three years I am still amazed by the workmanship on my Aquaracer.
> 
> View attachment 13032227


Agreed!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch OCD

Hello Milan


----------



## borozgb

Here is mine..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Di3gors

Friday on Nato 









Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

Di3gors said:


> Friday on Nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


That's a great looking NATO! What brand is that

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

Hanging out on the canvas today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Di3gors

chuynh1109 said:


> That's a great looking NATO! What brand is that
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hi, it's Blue shark

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vhammoudeh

That's one good looking combo.


----------



## Bada Bing

I was sold on the size, reverse date, and exhibition back - ✔









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meiguoren

borozgb said:


> Here is mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nice! Like the 300m Aquaracers!


----------



## v8chrono

Always admired the 500m series, saw this nos CAJ.2110 at my local jeweler earlier so had to buy it, and I only went out for breakfast...


----------



## Gutebagge

Two tone Aquaracer 500m in gold and blue.


----------



## Edinjo

Ready for run...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acustable

Thoughts on this rare piece? I just picked one up!!


----------



## Rledwards25

Here's mine









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardoartuz

Greetings from Colombia here I present my tag Aquaracer wak2021 I have it since 2015 and very happy with my jewel has always been moved between +2 and +3 seconds here I send current photos









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

Just picked this up!


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

I'm only at 300m this time around, guess I didn't make the club but came to appreciate!


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

acustable said:


> Thoughts on this rare piece? I just picked one up!!
> 
> View attachment 14012185


Never seen this model before, she's a beaut.


----------



## phaphaphooey

GulfCoastWatch said:


> Never seen this model before, she's a beaut.


Agreed, where did you find it?


----------



## phaphaphooey

GulfCoastWatch said:


> Never seen this model before, she's a beaut.


Agreed, where did you find it?


----------



## jamesbiz

phaphaphooey said:


> Agreed, where did you find it?


https://express.google.com/u/0/prod...r7wIZhy0mfginLcUbOGQt0EK4SUcbGT8aAs8zEALw_wcB


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

It's raining here in the UK, but with 500m of WR it'll be fine!


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Joining the club!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristboyNZ

jamesbiz said:


> https://express.google.com/u/0/prod...r7wIZhy0mfginLcUbOGQt0EK4SUcbGT8aAs8zEALw_wcB


Thanks for the link. Looks amazing. Would be a good upgrade from my 300m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPPlaysGuitar

Just picked up one of the rare Tag Heuer Boutique only 500M GMTs.


----------



## BPPlaysGuitar

acustable said:


> Thoughts on this rare piece? I just picked one up!!
> 
> View attachment 14012185


I just posted mine! Got it yesterday and - rare indeed - mine was the only new example I could find on the internet. It was sent to Tag Heuer Boutiques only, not ADs that sell mulitple brands. Congrats on finding one!


----------



## RhinestoneChow




----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## bgexpress

BPPlaysGuitar said:


> Just picked up one of the rare Tag Heuer Boutique only 500M GMTs.
> 
> View attachment 14553125
> 
> 
> View attachment 14553127


I just bought one of these as my first "serious" watch and it arrives tomorrow, very excited.

I'm having trouble finding a concrete answer regarding the strap width, does anyone know what it is? Want to get a rubber strap to swap with the bracelet.

Hoping it fits my wrist. May have to order an extra link or two from eBay if not.


----------



## Tagfan777

Happy Holidays!!









Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagfan777

Clasp code Question.
Hello, for those who have the Caj2110.FT6023, I would like to ask, If you could please tell me which is the folding clasp code (it is on the interior part)... Starts with FC... And followed by four numbers. Thank you!









Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce75

Been there 3 times, 2 quartz models & now an Auto.


----------



## Bear1845

Bumping this thread with the full-black. 
I'm on the lookout for the 500m GMT WAK211A though so reach out if you're thinking of moving it on.


----------



## Bear1845

hard to get the camera to catch the neon lume.


----------



## kjw

I have long admired this watch and after selling some watches and finding a trade partner on the forum, I now own one. Very pleased.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Mine says hello!


----------



## TonyT12

NTJW said:


> View attachment 15485751
> 
> 
> Mine says hello!


I got this one in mono tone! Do you prefer the dial as royal blue or do you wish you had gone with the navy blue version?


----------



## AdamusMax666

Just came in. 1st TAG, wondering if it stays for a





















longer time 🤔


----------



## dirtvictim

Well if I must. Fast becoming my favorite daily wear.


----------



## fskywalker

Spartan10 said:


> My new Aquaracer GMT
> 
> View attachment 2232674





Narco said:


> Hi guys, joining the club with this GMT.





pirate1110 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk





acustable said:


> Thoughts on this rare piece? I just picked one up!!
> 
> View attachment 14012185





BPPlaysGuitar said:


> Just picked up one of the rare Tag Heuer Boutique only 500M GMTs.
> 
> View attachment 14553125
> 
> 
> View attachment 14553127


Did someone said Boutique only GMT? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## achilles

Nice pictures everyone. I can’t wait to join the 500m club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Wow, finally! Glad to join the elite 500m club!  After a long hunt, I found a new and unworn piece and snagged it immediately. Received it yesterday on Remembrance Day, kudos to FedEx.

Here is my beauty! Swapped out the bracelet to a Hirsch performance rubber strap till I get it sized.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

A little late to the party; I picked up my WAK2180 as my second watch purchase maybe around 2014:








A couple watches later, I picked up a CAJ2180:








Both have been great performers, tho the three-hander has a story. I had it for about nine months and while sitting on the kitchen counter, I reached for something else and hooked the band which sent it crashing to the floor. I picked it up and noticed a piece of the wood flooring embedded in bezel and that it WASN'T RUNNING! Looking at the diagrams for a 2824-2, I presumed that I must have bounced the shock protector spring out of it's home and one side of the balance was no longer supported. 

Fast forward six months when I started outfitting my watchmaking tools and bought a Jaxa case wrench. I removed the caseback and noticed the hairspring bunched up to one side. I took a pair of tweezers and grabbed the balance rim, trying to move it up and down to show that the shock protector was loose, but it didn't budge. What I did notice is that the balance was sprung into a stop (overbanked) and the hairspring was doing the springing. I rotated maybe a quarter of a turn away from the stop and then VOILA, it started up. 

Talking to a watchmaker, I learned that it's possible to get an outer coil stuck inside an inner coil, resulting in the bunched up hairspring and the off-center behavior. Later, I got a timegrapher and noticed that it had quite a bit of beat error, maybe eight tenths, a sign of an out-of-round hairspring. 

The CAJ2180 is waiting for a service as the amplitude had gone down to around 245 degrees full wind Dial Up. And it's old enough to need one. 

I can speak to the stripped stem tube issue, and a previous poster touched upon the right answer when he noticed that he was only getting three quarters of a turn of engagement. My son has a WAF2110 that stripped. My observation was similar except I could also try the engagement without the movement in the case. With the movement in place, I could barely get any engagement. Without the movement, I got an additional one and three quarters of a turn. The stem was cut too long. 

The stems are provided over-length and it's up to the manufacturer to trim them to length. Apparently for a year or more (and his was probably made in 2010) they were cutting stems too long (or maybe one operator or machine was) and the crown had insufficient engagement.


----------



## Bear1845

ExpiredWatchdog said:


> A couple watches later, I picked up a CAJ2180


The neon lume on these and the WAJ2180 look great with the black case.


----------



## 1min

Here is my original 500m, still love it.


----------



## Bear1845

Lume from the WAJ2180


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## WagyuGuy85

Miltosk said:


> View attachment 1090095
> View attachment 1090098
> 
> The luminescent hands!
> Has anyone noticed that the triangle in the rotating bezel does not line up exactly with the 12 hour line indicator?


Looking for one of these currently


----------

